# Did the elves resist in the sack of Nargothrond?



## Turin_Turambar (May 12, 2021)

When the glaurung and orcs came to the city of nargothrond, was there any war with the elves in the city? Or was it a total massacre?


----------



## Elthir (May 12, 2021)

According to the constructed Children of Hurin (long prose version) there were *"those that were left on guard"* at Nargothrond, but by the time Turin arrived *"The Orcs had slain or driven off all that remained in arms, and they were even then ransacking the great halls and chambers . . ."*

🐾


----------

